# Colorado fishin



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Sittin here watchin the snow fly thinkin of Florida in Feb. These with takin on dry flys on the shallow flats of Spinney Mt Res. Cheers FD


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

great looking fish. and that fly is spot on!! take a picture of where u are fishing so we get an idea of what its like out there.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice Fish.
I have never fished in Colorado, but i have been there many times Elk hunting, it is a beautiful State.

Kevin


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! When I'm in Fl I dream of Trout fishin, when I'm trout fishin I start dreamin of the salt it's a tough world. I have caught several fish on that exact fly!! :yes:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice fish, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That is a faaaaat fish! Nice pics!


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's a few more.. The bows were rising for their morning treat.. They avg 20" here and 10#'s cruisin. Tightlines


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Missed those shots nice! Do you keep and eat those BIG Trout? How do your handle that crowd ?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work there flydoc.
thanks for pics & sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

use to fish the frying pan river outside of Basalt....river below Rudi reservoir when we would go out in February snow skiing on the windier days.... all catch and release but still a good time .....Thanks for sharing....sure isn't in the winter by your pic's with no snow


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Ironman-I fish the Pan 2-3 times a year, usually spring and late fall. Being a world-class fishery it gets crowded during the summer. Landed my best trout there at 28 1/4 " on a mysis shrimp below the dam "toilet bowl" on 5X tippet. He took me downstream to the handicap area 1/4 mi. before he gave up.

These pics were taken in July at Spinney Mt res. at 9000 ft. Site castin to the rings is like tails wavin in the salt.

wtb--You're allowed 1 fish over 20" from this lake, but I've never killed one. They don't reproduce naturally here like they do in the gulf and taste nothing like the sea trout.

Be down your way in Feb. lookin for a tug and if anyone heads west this summer, I'd be glad to show you around.. Tightlines all--FD


----------

